# Sweet Spot



## Derep (Mar 10, 2014)

Real estate is about location, business is timing. Join a company that is in its sweet spot. I'm looking for 3-5 individuals who are motivated and social to personally mentor them to $1000 a month on a part-time basis. No education needed, training provided. This is a fun way to make money simply by talking to people.


----------

